# smoke it if you got it



## brown down (Aug 3, 2016)

I have been wanting to smoke some stuff for awhile now so made the trip to the restaurant supply house and got some ribs, mushrooms and some cheese. smoked pepper jack, colby jack and monterey jack! the monterey has a very heavy smoke flavor, the colby and the pepper jack turned out the best IMO but it should mellow out some over time.. The cheese is a pain to smoke, keeping it under 90 degrees was a challenge but man it was well worth it. I got a giant box of portabella shrooms for $10 so I decided to smoke them as well and they are killer smoked. I smoked some ribs for my girl and her parents for dinner last night and I have to admit they were some of the best ribs I have ever made. I used apple this time but the next smoking I think I am gonna try oak? anyone every use oak? thank god that woman likes smoked food

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 3, 2016)

these I can recreate lol and were my girls favorite, I can share the recipe if anyone wants it

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JohnF (Aug 3, 2016)

Dang, now you've went and made my mouth water.... Gonna go have some oatmeal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 3, 2016)

Never used oak and probably wouldn't due to the harsh taste you could get from it. I smoke quite a bit of meat and fish and primarily use fruitwood. Apple and cherry are all over in my woods so it's easy Pickens for smoking wood. I did just recently try pecan at my dad's since he had some and it was good also, just doesn't grow around here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Jeff, I merged your two topics. edited them to show the pics you uploaded, and deleted the ones that failed to upload. If you want, go back in on your computer and edit in the pix you want to show. If they show up as doubles, I can fix em for ya...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2016)

The shrooms look delicious!

I use a big green egg for smoking and the charcoal is all oak lump(you can see the rays in the lumps). Not sure about using green oak for smoke though...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 3, 2016)

People use something other than mesquite to smoke with ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 3, 2016)

Apple, cherry, hickory for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 3, 2016)

I use blue bonnets

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 3, 2016)

I just turned (lathe lingo) some mesquite & saved all the scrap cuttings & shavings to give to a buddies son who smokes meats.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brown down (Aug 4, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Never used oak and probably wouldn't due to the harsh taste you could get from it. I smoke quite a bit of meat and fish and primarily use fruitwood. Apple and cherry are all over in my woods so it's easy Pickens for smoking wood. I did just recently try pecan at my dad's since he had some and it was good also, just doesn't grow around here.



I have read a lot where people use oak with very good results! I use cherry as well and had to buy some apple from the orchard but they are cheap ½ my pickup for $15 .. we do have some hickory but I wasn't about to drive over an hour to get it lol I will bring back a few logs in hunting season in the fall. I have heard almost all fruit and nut woods are good for certain foods but walnut is one I think i will stay away from I hear its very bitter. I did smoke some salt and it turned out ok I have to figure out a better way to smoke it maybe hang it in the smoker. I do have some peach but unfortunately for me I promised it to some other guys before I got my smoker  and they say that is their favorite wood to smoke with. 



DKMD said:


> The shrooms look delicious!
> 
> I use a big green egg for smoking and the charcoal is all oak lump(you can see the rays in the lumps). Not sure about using green oak for smoke though...



the only wood I would use green to smoke with would be the peach in fact they say it looses a lot of its flavor the longer it dries. Those shrooms were super easy to make and def worth it. cold smoked them with the cheese and when that was done kicked it up to about 225-250

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 4, 2016)

I was watching one of those bar-b-que cookoff shows and the chef prefered a mix of hickory and oak. I prefer oak, hickory or mesquite for beef smoking, Cherry and hickory is great for pork and turkey. But when it comes down to it, I use any of those that are handy......

Reactions: Like 1


----------

